# mataperrear



## Queencita

Hola, cómo pudiera decir en francés "mataperrear"...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hola.
Primero, al menos para mí, aclara qué significa ese verbo.


----------



## Queencita

Disculpen, tienen razón. "Mataperrear" significa andar por ahí haciendo maldades, jugando, ensuciándose. Se dice de los niños cuando salen al campo o a la calle a treparse en los árboles o a jugar con animales y llegan todos sucios. Entonces se dice que han estado mataperreando. Es como vagabundear, perder el tiempo en la calle haciendo travesuras.Este es el contexto: "...Es el campo una de mis fuentes porque nací en un pueblo de 	campo... y toda esa vida de mataperrear por el monte, de buscar 	nidos de pájaros, de tírarles piedras a un nido de avispas, de 	entrar en un campo y que un toro, una vaca o un caballo te cayera 	atrás, de andar con un perro, cualquier pero, el perro de 	cualquiera de nosotros...


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
Podría ser: "...et toute cette vie *de polisson*..."


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chlapec said:


> Hola,
> Podría ser: "...et toute cette vie *de polisson*..."



Excellent!
Vaurien, galopin.

Le CNTRL est vraiment un bijou:

http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/polisson


----------



## Queencita

Claro, pero aquí me hablan de un verbo, de algo que él hacía en el campo y no estoy segura de que quede muy bien decir "toute cette vie de polisson dans le mont", porque además luego enumeran otras cosas que él hacía... y no se tratan solo de que fuera "polisson" (pícaro), sino de que se la pasaba jugando con los amigos, perdiéndose y metiéndose quien sabe en qué problemas...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Entendemos.
Sin embargo, no encontramos en verbo en francés para eso, mucho menos tan pintoresco como lo es en muchas ocasiones el español de Cuba, _Chica, ¿qué lo tuyo, mi sangre?_


----------



## jprr

chlapec said:


> Hola,
> Podría ser: "...et toute cette vie *de polisson*..."


Parfait. Et le verbe ... polissonner  oui, le CNTRL c'est pas mal !


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quizás te valgan estos verbos: Vagabonder, traînasser, traînailler, gambader, trotter. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jprr said:


> Parfait. Et le verbe ... polissonner  oui, le CNTRL c'est pas mal !



Ben voilà... j'avais même pas pensé qu'il existait, quoique vielli.


----------



## Queencita

Muchas gracias!! Creo que ahora sí... esta es mi propuesta..."La campagne est une de mes sources parce que je suis né dans un village  de la campagne… et toute cette vie de polissonner dans le mont, de chercher des nids d’oiseaux, de jeter des pierres à un nid de guêpes, d‘entrer dans un champ et qu’un taureau, une vache ou un cheval te poursuivait, de marcher avec un chien, n’importe quel chien, le chien d’un de nous… "Creen que está muy pasado de moda decir "polissoner"??


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes,


Tal vez puede traducirse por « faire les quatre cents coups » en este contexto. 

Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## chlapec

Me permito decir que puestos a poner (?) una acción verbal, casi quedaba mejor "faire le polisson", u otro de los verbos propuestos, en vez de polissonner, porque mataperrear no me parece nada "vielli".


----------



## jprr

Aire~~Azul said:


> ...
> Tal vez puede traducirse por « faire les quatre cents coups » en este contexto.


OUI. c'est nettement mieux.


----------



## Queencita

Lo siento, podrían explicarme qué significa"faire les quatre cents coups"...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mira aquí:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_400_coups

Excelente sugerencia también.

(Primera película de Truffaut, excelente también).

Saludos.


----------



## Queencita

Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola,

Y también puedes mirar en este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1541508&highlight=400+coups

Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## jprr

faire les 400 coups :


> *Signification* : S’amuser, profiter de la vie . Mener une vie un peu désordonnée, s’amuser en faisant les fous


source


----------

